# TALBOT COUNTY 2020



## thumper523

Well, I finally got my first deer with my Crossbow.
Been getting pictures of him since June. I bet he weighs 200 lbs. (Corn Feed)
He was actually looking for a doe that came through earlier and I also grunted 3 times about 15 mins before he showed up.


----------



## greg j

Excellent.  Great job.


----------



## Crakajak

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## toolmkr20

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## Huntfish53

Plots planted Sept 12, southern Talbot Co


----------



## Huntfish53

Anybody had any luck yet?


----------



## possum235

Does anyone know what Chapman's in Woodland charge for regular cut ptocession


----------



## Huntfish53

possum235 said:


> Does anyone know what Chapman's in Woodland charge for regular cut ptocession



I believe around $75


----------



## big lazer

Slow weekend.  Not many shots.


----------



## riddler

We saw a lot of deer this weekend (Friday afternoon - Sunday morning).  Everyone saw deer every time they went to the stand.  Cameras are showing a ton of pics in the food plots in the afternoons and we are seeing deer around any and all trees with acorns.  I had a small 3 pointer come in Friday afternoon and bed down under an oak tree and stayed for an hour.  No chasing yet but we saw 2 legal buck cruising by themselves.  Not many shots on the surrounding properties but overall, really good weekend.


----------



## TLocey

My first Talbot County buck. October 31, 2020


----------



## thumper523

You didn't shoot him with that .35 Rem did you?
Nice buck. Good thing I let him walk for you.


TLocey said:


> My first Talbot County buck. October 31, 2020
> View attachment 1047478View attachment 1047479


----------



## TLocey

The Rem .35 knocked him out. 

Let another one walk my way, please.

(Photo creds for Amber Locey, I forgot on original post)


----------



## Albuds

I’m seeing reports in the Deer Hunting forum that processors in various places around the state are full and not taking deer. Anyone know how Chapman’s is doing??


----------



## riddler

A little slow on our place Friday and Saturday but Sunday was totally different with deer moving everywhere on Sunday.  We are also getting a lot more Coyotes on camera this year, day and night which is not good.  Overall, good year so far on our place.  Going down Wednesday of this week and hunt through the weekend.


----------



## thumper523

Another guy in our club got a Big 8 on Nov 14th just walking behind a doe, hocks were not stained real bad. Did we miss the rut? I've got a big 10 still wandering around by himself. Saw a nice mature 7 doing the same.
It's been a good year for bucks, all 3 deer pics in this thread I have trail cam pics of. We are in SW part of county.
Buddy's buck


----------



## Huntfish53

thumper523 said:


> Another guy in our club got a Big 8 on Nov 14th just walking behind a doe, hocks were not stained real bad. Did we miss the rut? I've got a big 10 still wandering around by himself. Saw a nice mature 7 doing the same.
> It's been a good year for bucks, all 3 deer pics in this thread I have trail cam pics of. We are in SW part of county.
> Buddy's buckView attachment 1051138



Thats a big 8


----------



## greg j

Man thats a big bodied deer,  any idea what he weighed?


----------



## thumper523

I guestimated him around 180. My nine, at top, was probably 200.
Not sure what TLocey's weighed, wasn't there.
Corn and Buck Muscle fed.


----------



## big lazer

Very little shooting this morning.


----------



## thumper523

Buddy and I went down this past weekend to clean up around camp and fill the feeders. Mine has been out for 2 weeks and that 10 likes it now. He should stick around all summer as I have watched him since I moved to this spot last May. He was usually seen hanging around my nine I killed up to Labor Day. First pic this morning, second pic last August.


----------



## greg j

Anyone found any sheds yet in Talbot?  Thinking of going down in a week or two to look.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Yes some members rabbit hunting our land the last couple weeks found some.


----------



## brunofishing

I found a few while burning


----------



## thumper523

I got pics on Spycam this morning where the Big boys dropped last night.
Going down this weekend to hunt for them.


----------



## big lazer

I've picked up 6


----------



## thumper523

Found the set of that 10 just 40 yards apart in planted pines.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice sheds!

Be a great one next year.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Fodder House 41 in Woodland  

Where old Fillin Station building. 

Feed, seed, fertile, corn, deer feed etc

Support the local economy!

24 hour deer corn!


----------



## big lazer

I have yet to see a turkey this season!  I have heard only one gobbler, this has gotten beyond reasonable.  My area is not over-hunted, I dont feel a slight delay in the opening of season will fix this.  I'm perplexed to say the least.   What are yall seeing as far as turkeys are concerned?


----------



## Crakajak

Not hearing of a lot of success so far this year.


----------



## brunofishing

This has been a really weird year. We hear them really well one day and nothing the next. We have 2200 acers and haven't shot the first bird! Crazy


----------



## big lazer

That's exactly what I'm talking about.  I had turkey aplenty on gamecam in January.  Have had 3 pictures since season started.  No success anywhere close.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Lets hear some Talbot talk We still have few deers !

Pics?


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Lets hear some Talbot talk We still have few deers !
> 
> Pics?


Glad to see your alive and well.You finished on your place?


----------



## blood on the ground

Talbot has come a long way and I mean a long way with quality deer!


----------



## Huntfish53

Plan to plant food plots in a few weeks, wetter than I've ever seen in August


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Pic from July


----------



## Meriwether Mike

That's a horse. Man what a buck!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody know if Chapman's is going to be open this season?


----------



## awoods

I’m heading down this weekend and will dive by there. I’ll see if he has the sign out with hours.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Yes I think so. His sign is out and he is putting a new roof on shop


----------



## Crakajak

Good luck to all the bow hunters.I haven,t been able to get down since March....except for a funeral.


----------



## awoods

Yep, Chapman is open.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

awoods said:


> Yep, Chapman is open.



Thanks, was down there this weekend, and one of our members took a doe to him, during bow season he is open 9 AM to 9 PM.


----------



## B. White

If anyone is a member, or knows one, of Flint River Sportsman's Club off 36/Double Bridges, please send me a PM.  Club name may have changed over the years, but that is what it was in the 90s. Thanks.


----------



## Huntfish53

Hopefully we will get a little rain this week that they are predicting, plots really need it


----------



## greg j

Was down at our lease on Thursday and it's dry as a bone.  Could use a little rain before the opener.


----------



## John Calhoun

How old do you think this fatty is?


----------



## blood on the ground

John Calhoun said:


> How old do you think this fatty is?View attachment 1107714


Solid 5 and he’s heavy!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Somebody shoot him if you see him.............. I think he is 4+ yrs old.


----------



## Huntfish53

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Somebody shoot him if you see him.............. I think he is 4+ yrs old.



Nice deer, that one side is disappointing


----------



## brunofishing

greg j said:


> Was down at our lease on Thursday and it's dry as a bone.  Could use a little rain before the opener.


Well it has rained pretty good out here!


----------



## brunofishing

If you had a bridge you might wont to check on it.


----------



## HavocLover

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Somebody shoot him if you see him.............. I think he is 4+ yrs old.



That’s a horrible idea. There’s tons of research that shows that those bucks 90% of the time have pedical damage. That particular buck will probably never outgrow that since the injury is in the cranium. But IT IS NOT HEREDITARY. So looks like an awesome deer to have in your herd and spreading his genes, but 9 out of 10 guys are gonna shoot him and call him retarded or something.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

I would shoot because he is a nice, big old deer. Guess I am 1 out of 10. I think it is a good! Thanks South Paw.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

HavocLover said:


> That’s a horrible idea. There’s tons of research that shows that those bucks 90% of the time have pedical damage. That particular buck will probably never outgrow that since the injury is in the cranium. But IT IS NOT HEREDITARY. So looks like an awesome deer to have in your herd and spreading his genes, but 9 out of 10 guys are gonna shoot him and call him retarded or something.



I understand what you are saying but I got this pic of him in velvet from last year and the left side appears to have not changed, I don't think that left side will ever be much more than it is now.


----------



## HavocLover

SouthPaw Draw said:


> I understand what you are saying but I got this pic of him in velvet from last year and the left side appears to have not changed, I don't think that left side will ever be much more than it is now.



His left side is due to an injury within his skull. He will probably never outgrow that. He will very likely always have a funky side on that side. But it’s not in his genes. And judging by his good side, that’s a mighty fine deer. So killing him just cause you think he might pass that trait on would be a bad decision in my opinion. Killing him just cause you want to would be one thing, but if you’re killing him just cause you think he’d pass it on, that’s way off base.


----------



## John Calhoun

We are less than a mile from you, and that trait seems to run in our herd. Over the years we have killed probably 5-6 bucks with a big 4-5 point side and then a big spike or fork. We have one on camera this year like him, not sure if it’s the same deer. I’ll shoot him because I think it is hereditary and he don’t match up when fighting. Then somebody loses an eye.


----------



## thumper523

Got this one a couple weeks ago. Geneva Area


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Have seen good rack on one side and a spike on almost every property I have hunted in 4 states. It is very common and could be due to injury or genetics. Hunters cannot control either. Culling inferior genes is impossible. By the time a buck gets that big his “inferior” genes are everywhere. Even in the does. His momma, his sisters and his offspring.   

Please google “cull buck myth”. There are better explanations than mine. 

Still want to kill SPD’s buck, please send him across the road. ?


----------



## Crakajak

That's why the restriction is 4 on one side and not 4 on both sides


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Our property was almost completely clear cut between this year and last (120 acres outside of woodland). Evidently the property had those worms that were eating up healthy pines, so they came and cut in late December and ended our season early.

Plenty of beautiful hardwoods and a long creek that runs through the property appear to have kept some deer at least. Between 3 hunters we saw a handful of does, an alright 8 pointer, and a couple of young bucks last weekend. Everything was 80+ yards away but thinking we'll have some fun in rifle season.

Best of luck to everybody this year. Looking for one in the freezer and hoping for one for the wall. We'll just see what the season has to offer. We had some 'never seen before' bucks show up last year on November 14th. I whiffed on a nice, dark 10. Maybe we'll have the same/better luck this year. Getting to the range as soon as the rain lets up to make sure I'm solid to 150.


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Have seen good rack on one side and a spike on almost every property I have hunted in 4 states. It is very common and could be due to injury or genetics. Hunters cannot control either. Culling inferior genes is impossible. By the time a buck gets that big his “inferior” genes are everywhere. Even in the does. His momma, his sisters and his offspring.
> 
> Please google “cull buck myth”. There are better explanations than mine.
> 
> Still want to kill SPD’s buck, please send him across the road. ?


Most of those inferior genetics comes from the ugly momma does........just saying


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Some better ones from the club. Mo stop by and see us some time....


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Some better ones from the club. Mo stop by and see us some time....


Those are some good ones.Hope you connect with one or two of them.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

SPD,

I have moved to Talbot permanently  Come by and see me. I will try to get by your place soon. I am here most of the time. Send me a message.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Getting a gator tag for Talbot next year .


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

5.5” of rain since Sunday


----------



## greg j

I suppose Anderson road is washed out again...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Rain gauge at Hwy 19 in Carsonville shows about 6.5" in last 4 days.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Another 1” since yesterday at my place off Po Biddy.


----------



## awoods

Got my first muzzleloader buck Saturday evening. He came out around 6:50, circled the area, stayed in some thick stuff, and I put him down at 7:10 with some daylight to spare. 148 lbs, 15’ inside spread. No other bucks seen at our club, few does, rattlesnake and copperhead. Watch where you step!


----------



## Huntfish53

awoods said:


> Got my first muzzleloader buck Saturday evening. He came out around 6:50, circled the area, stayed in some thick stuff, and I put him down at 7:10 with some daylight to spare. 148 lbs, 15’ inside spread. No other bucks seen at our club, few does, rattlesnake and copperhead. Watch where you step!



Nice!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Congrats awoods!!!


----------



## John Calhoun

Mucho-Goodero!


----------



## Crakajak

Congrats on a fine Talbot Co buck.Hope you get the other one this weekend.


----------



## possum235

Does any one knows what Chapman or Fuller are charging for regular processing


----------



## brunofishing

possum235 said:


> Does any one knows what Chapman or Fuller are charging for regular processing


I think they all are getting close to 100 not sure! Ill be at Fullers Sat morning


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Got the gate put up on My James Posey Road property. Will be down Saturday for some opening day hunting.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

possum235 said:


> Does any one knows what Chapman or Fuller are charging for regular processing


I wanna say last year I paid fuller 80 for a regular cut and 90 with hot sausage (best batch of sausage I've ever had from them).


----------



## greg j

Good luck to all the Talbot cty hunters tomorrow.   Stay safe..


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Open the door to my shooting house Saturday morning and look what was waiting on me......


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Open the door to my shooting house Saturday morning and look what was waiting on me......


That will get your heart rate up.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

First weekend in Talbot almost here. Im big bone only, but my brother has the ticket to put anything legal in the freezer. 

They moving around at all?


----------



## Crakajak

Junkyarddawg724 said:


> First weekend in Talbot almost here. Im big bone only, but my brother has the ticket to put anything legal in the freezer.
> 
> They moving around at all?


I think a woods killed the last buck in Talbot county.


----------



## awoods

Lol!!! Good one Barry! I’m sure there is at least 1 or 2 still around. The hunting was really slow last weekend at our club. 10 or so guys hunting and only a handful of does seen. As we are getting closer to Nov, the action will pick up. Chapman had some nice deer at the cooler and guys are killing big bucks across the state. Saw several new rubs and scrapes between muzzleloader and gun opener weekends.


----------



## Crakajak

awoods said:


> Lol!!! Good one Barry! I’m sure there is at least 1 or 2 still around. The hunting was really slow last weekend at our club. 10 or so guys hunting and only a handful of does seen. As we are getting closer to Nov, the action will pick up. Chapman had some nice deer at the cooler and guys are killing big bucks across the state. Saw several new rubs and scrapes between muzzleloader and gun opener weekends.


I,ll be down week after next.Hunting Scouting/guiding in Grady Co next week.


----------



## Huntfish53

Guy on our lease killed biggest we had on camera yesterday (10-21)


----------



## Crakajak

Huntfish53 said:


> Guy on our lease killed biggest we had on camera yesterday (10-21)


Thats a hoss.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Talbot county stud!

Congrats to hunter.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Junkyarddawg724 said:


> I wanna say last year I paid fuller 80 for a regular cut and 90 with hot sausage (best batch of sausage I've ever had from them).


I used Fullers in Geneva last year and I believe I paid around $75.  I used them for many years, alternating between them and Daffins in Columbus.
They always did a real nice job except last year they shorted me a roast, so I took my business this year to Souther Boys off 27 in Cusseta. They do vaccum packaging. They quoted me $90 with some kind of discount for cash. Not sure about that. Anyway,  Good luck to you.


----------



## greg j

I dropped one off at Chapmans on Saturday AM  and it was $95
for regular processing  with no sausage.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Huntfish53 said:


> Guy on our lease killed biggest we had on camera yesterday (10-21)


Thats a phenomenal looking buck! Big ups to the hunter.


----------



## Crakajak

I process my own.Leggs#10 seasoning and a 70/ 30 mix of meat to bacon.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Heck of a weekend for us outside of woodland. Between 3 guys we saw well over 20 and saw deer nearly every sit. Harvested 2 does and my brother missed our biggest buck on camera with an "on the run" shot. We took care of a couple hogs for the landowner too. Saw a HUGE buck on Chalybeate springs road on our way this morning.

Young bucks were chasing. The next 2 weeks should be phenomenal.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Fullers is charging 85 or 95 with sausage btw. Said all his material costs have nearly doubled. Big surprise.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Got this boy on my cam while I was working out of state, I swear they know my schedule, hunted that same area this past weekend and no sight of him. Very few shots heard Sat and Sun around us, should be getting better from here on out.
Can't figure out if he is 3 or 4 yrs old though?


----------



## Huntfish53

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Got this boy on my cam while I was working out of state, I swear they know my schedule, hunted that same area this past weekend and no sight of him. Very few shots heard Sat and Sun around us, should be getting better from here on out.
> Can't figure out if he is 3 or 4 yrs old though?



That's a dandy


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Got this boy on my cam while I was working out of state, I swear they know my schedule, hunted that same area this past weekend and no sight of him. Very few shots heard Sat and Sun around us, should be getting better from here on out.
> Can't figure out if he is 3 or 4 yrs old though?


That's a surenuff good one.Been hunting here 25 years. I,m gonna go with 4.5 or older.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> That's a surenuff good one.Been hunting here 25 years. I,m gonna go with 4.5 or older.



yeah I agree, but when I look a his body not the characteristics of a 4+ yr old. Maybe on the decline as far as body size goes, with that size rack hard to believe he would be a 3 yr. old too.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

I've hunted Talbot for 8 years and I'd shoot that buck on sight and ask about age afterwards. Looks like a mature buck regardless.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

What's everybody seeing, colder weather comin this weekend, time to go to the woods...good luck to everyone and stay safe.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Hunted off James Posey Saturday morning. Felt right. No bucks, but the scrapes are active. I could hear does blowing at my truck so will have to park further in next time.


----------



## deer588

anyone seeing any rut activity on vacation all next week


----------



## Crakajak

Seeing lots of rubs and active scraps.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Let me know how this weekend goes. I had to choose between this weekend and next week. Last year on the 14th I whiffed on a beautiful dark racked 10 that still haunts my dreams.


----------



## Crakajak

We have seen 10 different does...some with fawns and some not....but not an antler in sight.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

We had these two taken yesterday afternoon on our club. Guess I chose the wrong weekend!


----------



## Albuds

No chasing whatever seen this weekend in out two properties in NE Talbot. Took a doe tonight to Chapmans only to find her is full and taking no deer for processing. Called Imlac and was told the same. Appears this will be a big issue this year. Any suggestions for other processors would be appreciated


----------



## B. White

If you live north, drop it off with Wayne Kelly (770) 483-2332 on your way home.  Maybe a little out of the way, but they have done a good job for a long time. I have had him do a lot over the years when I was working 12 hr days and 6 days a week.  He is as close to doing it yourself as you will find.

Closer, I have seen on here where York's on 36 going towards Barnesville is pretty good, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## Albuds

B. White said:


> If you live north, drop it off with Wayne Kelly (770) 483-2332 on your way home.  Maybe a little out of the way, but they have done a good job for a long time.


Thanks where is he located


----------



## B. White

He is off of 155.  He is close to Stockbridge.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Albuds said:


> No chasing whatever seen this weekend in out two properties in NE Talbot. Took a doe tonight to Chapmans only to find her is full and taking no deer for processing. Called Imlac and was told the same. Appears this will be a big issue this year. Any suggestions for other processors would be appreciated



The two above were taken to Fuller's in Geneva on Saturday with no issue.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

B. White said:


> If you live north, drop it off with Wayne Kelly (770) 483-2332 on your way home.  Maybe a little out of the way, but they have done a good job for a long time. I have had him do a lot over the years when I was working 12 hr days and 6 days a week.  He is as close to doing it yourself as you will find.
> 
> Closer, I have seen on here where York's on 36 going towards Barnesville is pretty good, but I have no experience with them.



When I went by York's in Barnesville they were closed.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Pretty cool piebald on my feeder.


----------



## Crakajak

That is a cool very large bodied deer.Must be feeding them the super pellets.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Yeah protein feed, 20,000 lbs every year. Another healthy one.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

That one of the biggest bobcats I've ever seen.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Yeah protein feed, 20,000 lbs every year. Another healthy one.


How many feeders do y'all run?!?!


----------



## possum235

How is the rut going in Talbot around Poplar Trace


----------



## Albuds

possum235 said:


> How is the rut going in Talbot around Poplar Trace


Don’t know about Poplar Trace but no sign of it where we are off the Flint River on Big Lazer Creek in the northeast corner of Talbot


----------



## Crakajak

possum235 said:


> How is the rut going in Talbot around Poplar Trace


I thinks you missed the first on.Should pick back up next week for the late bloomers.


----------



## Albuds

Crakajak said:


> I thinks you missed the first on.Should pick back up next week for the late bloomers.


When was the first one?


----------



## Crakajak

Usually around d Nov 5-10


----------



## Albuds

Crakajak said:


> Usually around d Nov 5-10


We hunted Nov 6-9 and again this past weekend. No sign of a rut yet.
Spoke with Johnny Chapman yesterday and he said some hunters are like us and haven’t seen any sign of a rut and others have seen lots of activity. Makes no sense to us.


----------



## goin postal

Same for us. Little to no confirmation of the first rut. Still seeing a pile of does with young fawns. I have probably seen 15-18 different bucks this year and only one that looked like he was trying.


----------



## thumper523

They are rutting like crazy around our club between Geneva and Box Springs.
We have a lot of grunting, chasing, fighting and actual trying to mate since Friday.
I passed on a nice 3 yo 7 pointer that was dogging a doe in clear cut Saturday.           (Formerly my pristine Hardwood ridge)


----------



## triple play

Watched a 9 pt breed a doe Fri. 11-12 off Pobiddy on George Smith Rd.


----------



## riddler

Close to Geneva as well and we are seeing activity with a 10-pointer taken on our club this past weekend.  Also getting more day time pictures of bucks so our place is really good this past weekend and hopefully still going this weekend as well.  We usually see peak activity around 14th-17th.


----------



## John Calhoun

Last few days of October we had scrapes popping up everywhere. First week of November had some chasing going on with several different bucks seen and on camera. Second week of November, warm weather seemed to shut down movement. Cool weather this past weekend got them back on their feet and some good bucks were seen and being photogenic. We still have does with little ones and even been getting pics of fawns still trying to nurse. As far as the peak of the rut . Over the years we have hunted down there, more big bucks were killed the Saturday before Thanksgiving than any other single day.


----------



## Albuds

You guys are


John Calhoun said:


> Last few days of October we had scrapes popping up everywhere. First week of November had some chasing going on with several different bucks seen and on camera. Second week of November, warm weather seemed to shut down movement. Cool weather this past weekend got them back on their feet and some good bucks were seen and being photogenic. We still have does with little ones and even been getting pics of fawns still trying to nurse. As far as the peak of the rut . Over the years we have hunted down there, more big bucks were killed the Saturday before Thanksgiving than any other single day.


 You guys are giving me renewed hope we still have something to look forward to. Thanks for input


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Slow on our place too, hunted the last 2 weeks and like was mentioned previously, fawns still with the mommas and saw some 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 yr old bucks pushin does but no mature bucks. Normally on our lease it has already kicked in, not sure what is going on.


----------



## possum235

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Slow on our place too, hunted the last 2 weeks and like was mentioned previously, fawns still with the mommas and saw some 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 yr old bucks pushin does but no mature bucks. Normally on our lease it has already kicked in, not sure what is going on.


----------



## possum235

I saw a good one at the 1st gate on left off hwy 80 Poplar Trace. 4pm


----------



## Crakajak

The less amount of does makes for a more intense  rut.Weather also plays a part in that if it's warm they move less during daylightBeen Hunting Talbot 25 yrs and the buck/doe ratio and temps effects t the daytime movement.
.I have seen it go from 50-60 dsm to 20 and everywhere in between.Just because we can,t see the big ones during daylight hrs doesn,t mean they are not there.
The time e between the first and second  rut is figuring out if the bucks are crusing,chasing or just trying to stay alive.A lot of time in the stand helps,and it.and it varies from year to year.....In my experience.


----------



## Albuds

big lazer said:


> Very little shooting this morning.


Little shooting in northeast corner of Talbot but bucks are chasing and neighbor took a great 11pt this morning.


----------



## 4HAND

Dadgum y'all got some big old bucks!


----------



## Albuds

4HAND said:


> Dadgum y'all got some big old bucks!


Working hard to get them bigger


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Got this porker Saturday evening right at dark. 15 yrs in my club and have never saw any or gotten pics until this year, boar weighed 185 lbs.


----------



## triple play

We are getting a few pictures of hogs this year. 1st time in many years.


----------



## Last Minute

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Got this porker Saturday evening right at dark. 15 yrs in my club and have never saw any or gotten pics until this year, boar weighed 185 lbs.



We hunt right across 80 from you. Keep them jokers over there please lol


----------



## Meriwether Mike

The proliferation of corn and hogs is no coincidence.


----------



## Albuds

Sat out this morning and tonight. Saw nothing. Very quiet in the woods as always seems to occur following the rut. Two shots heard this morning and none tonight.
Will be interested to hear what others are experiencing.


----------



## big lazer

Anybody else feel Talbot county has too many hunters?  We can't seem to get a buck past 3.5 years old to save our lives.


----------



## possum235

big lazer said:


> Anybody else feel Talbot county has too many hunters?  We can't seem to get a buck past 3.5 years old to save our lives.





shdw633 said:


> Uhhhhhhh.......no


----------



## possum235

Have not seen a legal buck this year 1st time ever 21 years


----------



## Crakajak

possum235 said:


> Have not seen a legal buck this year 1st time ever 21 years


I hAve done that over the years then the last weekend see some good bucks in bachelor groups.


----------



## big lazer

I think every 3.5 year old and older buck in my area is gone.  Nothing on gamecams but puny 2.5 and younger.


----------



## possum235

big lazer said:


> I think every 3.5 year old and older buck in my area is gone.  Nothing on gamecams but puny 2.5 and younger.


I'm not even getting that. Poplar Trace Allen Mill Rd


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Only 4 bucks taken on our lease this, been a slow season but we haven't had members show up to hunt this yr like in past years. I saw several 3 1/2 yr olds but just not what I was looking for. Had one good buck i was after show me up 3 different times, made me look like the fool I am I guess. Going down to close out the weekend and hopefully thin out some does, we have a ton of them on our lease.


----------



## Huntfish53

Been a clean 6 for 2 years now, but doesn’t meet the 4 on 1-side rule


----------



## Meriwether Mike

If he is 15 inch outside spread he is legal as well.


----------



## Huntfish53

This guy is struggling


----------



## Huntfish53

Meriwether Mike said:


> If he is 15 inch outside spread he is legal as well.



He would be close


----------



## big lazer

Bucks are overshot in Talbot.  Look at Ga harvest reports and do the math.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Any turkey reports for Talbot. Have not heard any gobbling. Have some on trail cams.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Any turkey reports for Talbot. Have not heard any gobbling. Have some on trail cams.



Going down this weekend to listen and see if any gobblin goin on.


----------



## brunofishing

We have got a good bet of pics in the last week and they are still in a big group! We had nine gobblers and about ten hens all together. No gobblin.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Mine are still in big groups also


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

No turkey reports?

Pic was over a month ago. 

Nest pic was today


----------



## big lazer

The only turkey anywhere near my house came from Ingles.  Seriously, the birds are in short supply.


----------



## John Calhoun

Same on our place. Had a member miss one opening day. After that, they have been very sneaky and quite. They might gobble once, then no response.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Same on our lease, birds are quite and only one gobbler taken so far this season.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Buddy killed this yesterday under a feeder. 16 rattles!


----------



## big lazer

Zero birds killed anywhere near my place.  This is a long way from turkey season in the mid 80's.


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> Zero birds killed anywhere near my place.  This is a long way from turkey season in the mid 80's.


Or 20015 till now.
Hunted on 600 acres always heard at least 3 gobblers every trip.Last 7 years we were lucky of we heard one from mountain view to pobiddy road.


----------



## big lazer

I did call in one longbeard and didn't shoot him.  So few birds I just couldn't do it.


----------

